# Does anyone own a German Shepherd?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Perhaps?

I've done hours of Google researching on these dogs, what they're like to have as pets, what is required of them/maintaining them, etc., and would now like to hear from GSD owners themselves, assuming anyone on ehMac actually owns them. I've heard of owners having GSD's in apartments and condo units, but would think these dogs would prefer a lawn of some sort. Does it work in any case? (I realize they need plenty of outdoor time, exercise and play time on a daily basis.)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Cameo just bought a purebred GS pup about six months back. There are lots of stories and pictures in The Shang of "Shayla" and her growing up. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-2986.html#post566901


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Lars said:


> Perhaps?
> 
> I've done hours of Google researching on these dogs, what they're like to have as pets, what is required of them/maintaining them, etc., and would now like to hear from GSD owners themselves, assuming anyone on ehMac actually owns them. I've heard of owners having GSD's in apartments and condo units, but would think these dogs would prefer a lawn of some sort. Does it work in any case? (I realize they need plenty of outdoor time, exercise and play time on a daily basis.)


much better to own a cat when living in a small space
cats are adapt much better and are usually much more welcome than dogs in hi density living spaces

plus cats use your computer when you're asleep


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MasterBlaster said:


> I have owned German Shepherd dogs when I grew up in the North. As I have much Nordic and Germanic blood, many of my relatives have also owned them.
> 
> They are very devoted and trainable animals. They thrive on interaction and outdoor activity. They are great companions and excellent guard dogs. They will fight like hell to protect you.
> 
> ...


in other words, get a cat


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MasterBlaster said:


> Do not own a German Shepherd if you do not have a large outdoor living space for the dog to run free.


That's the most important advice I can think of concerning large dogs. 
People in apartments/condos think that they can spend at least an hour outdoors with their dog everyday, but that rarely turns out to be the case. The dog will adapt, and won't necessarily mind spending time with you indoors, because they love you, but it's up to the owner to do what is right for the dog.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah I agree.

I've been looking into buying a large dog (i.e.: GS, Lab, GR, etc..) for a few years now but have held off because the truth of the matter is that I live in an apartment basement. It's a fairly decent size but dogs need space. Even if I were to do everything required it just wouldn't be good for a large dog. They need larger house space.

I figure I'll hang-tight and wait until I buy my first home when I am more settled in as an adult/young professional.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I was raised with the breed, although they're known as Alsations in the UK. I also used to breed them some years ago. In my opinion they're the best dog you can have. Having said that, unfortunately they don't always get the best owners. Don't get one unless you have lots of time, lots of patience and, preferably, lots of space. They are extremely intelligent and that's what can make them a "difficult" pet. They must be trained, must have a routine and, if possible, should be worked. They are not dogs to sit around the house all day. You have to be active with them. Do your homework, contact a reputable breeder and don't be tempted to do it on the cheap. You also have to be aware of expenses like future vet bills, etc. I can't say it often enough, this is a serious breed for a serious dog owner. If this is your first dog, then don't get one.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

MasterBlaster said:


> have sticks and balls to throw, spend time with them and learn how to train them, etc..


With respect to MB, this is a bad idea. Sticks and balls are accidents waiting to happen. Doggie dumbells are much safer. 

With regard to feeding, I only fed mine six days a week. One day a week they only had plain dog biscuits. More natural and better for the digestion.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

With balls it's mostly a question of the size of the ball. Sometimes they can get stuck in the back of the dog's mouth. Sometimes bits come off (obviously depending upon what they're made of) and the dog swallows them or possibly chokes on them. Sticks can be dangerous because it's been known for them to stick into the ground when they've been thrown and the dog runs onto the stick and been stabbed in the back of the mouth. Also they tend to splinter and can hurt the dog's mouth or be ingested, which is not good for the stomach. Stones are bad because they chip and crack the dog's teeth.
I'm sure there are thousands of dog owners who use stones/sticks/balls for their dogs and never had a problem but I prefer to err on the side of caution. The dog gets "attached" to his favourite dumbell and collects it to go "walkies", etc.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

balls, sticks, "walkies"

makes me glad I have a cat

let cat out, let cat in, cat goes to sleep
- repeat -


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------

